# get music from iPod onto hard drive?



## parksung (Feb 9, 2006)

my hard drive crashed and burned, so now all of my music files are gone, but still on my iPod.

is there any way i can transfer them from my iPod onto my Macbook?


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Senuti (iTunes spelled backward -- clever eh?)

It's free, it works great, it's right here.

PS. Be sure to authorise your MacBook's iTunes to use the same account the "old" HD did (if you haven't already), or your purchased songs won't play.


----------



## parksung (Feb 9, 2006)

chas_m said:


> Senuti (iTunes spelled backward -- clever eh?)
> 
> It's free, it works great, it's right here.
> 
> PS. Be sure to authorise your MacBook's iTunes to use the same account the "old" HD did (if you haven't already), or your purchased songs won't play.


awesome...my only problem now is when i plug in my iPod, iTunes asks me if i want to erase my iPod and sync it to my 'new' iTunes library. so i can't seem to transfer any files from Senuti first before choosing, 'no - don't erase my iPod.' when i choose not to erase my iPod library, my music files disappear from Senuti, therefore i can't transfer.

what am i doing wrong?


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Go into iTunes preferences and tell it to stop trying to sync the iPod. Then quit iTunes.

Now plug your iPod in.

NOW launch Senuti.


----------



## parksung (Feb 9, 2006)

chas_m said:


> Go into iTunes preferences and tell it to stop trying to sync the iPod. Then quit iTunes.
> 
> Now plug your iPod in.
> 
> NOW launch Senuti.


ok, i do not see in Prefs where to tell it to stop syncing iPod. can you please explain?


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

parksung said:


> ok, i do not see in Prefs where to tell it to stop syncing iPod. can you please explain?


My iPhone is the only iPod available to me at the moment, but they all work the same way:


----------



## parksung (Feb 9, 2006)

chas_m said:


> My iPhone is the only iPod available to me at the moment, but they all work the same way:


unfortunately, i don't get this option on iTunes 7.5 for using my video iPod...any other ideas?


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

Should be the same as this pic


----------



## Captstn (May 22, 2003)

Try this - hold down the option and command keys as you connect your iPod and you should be able to choose the manually sync option. This key board shortcut stops the auto sync but still mounts the iPod in iTunes. 

I know it works with iTunes 7.5 as I just tried it to be sure. (G5 with Leopard).

Hope this helps.


----------



## Sean.Perrin (Aug 13, 2007)

Don't you hold "option" not "command"?

Either way, try both... problem solved.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks to Irontree for putting up the correct graphic -- man I've been relying on this iPhone for too long! 

Just wanted to point out that instead of enabling the "manually" checkbox, you could have simply UNchecked the "Open iTunes when this iPod is connected" checkbox. That would have done the same thing as what worked in my picture.


----------

